#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  LPI 101 e 102 - É complicado ter estas certificações!?

## doidoht

Galera... estarei fazendo prova de certificação LPI 101 e 102 em julho... pra quem já tem... as provas são difíceis estilo da CISCO por exemplo!?

T+

----------


## DropALL

Ixi, vou fazer LPI tambem e tou achando que a CISCO eh mais facil :P :P

----------


## mistymst

Estudei sozinho para lpi e passei, nao foi tao dificil, achei ate relativamente facil, mas 'e mto decoreba...ainda nao fiz as provas de ccna, mas se forem estilo a do netacademy eh facinho sim... alias.. o conceito de facilidade vem com o conhecimento.

----------


## DropALL

Net Academy ou Cisco Academy? 

Eu nao fiz Academy, foi mesmo em ingles na prometric :P


LPI tambem queria fazer em ingles, mas saiu uma chance de fazer mais barato (em portugues) ai vou aproveitar :P

Mistymst tu fez em port ou ingles? Me falaram que em portugues o povo viaja nas perguntas....

----------


## gmlinux

> Galera... estarei fazendo prova de certificação LPI 101 e 102 em julho... pra quem já tem... as provas são difíceis estilo da CISCO por exemplo!?
> 
> T+


Estou nesta também, perdi a última vinda deles aqui em BH pois dava aula no dia, mais agora vou fazer nem que a vaca tussa.

----------


## doliveira

Qual o periodo de validade do certificado LPI?

----------


## DropALL

10 anos :P

----------


## ruyneto

> Estudei sozinho para lpi e passei, nao foi tao dificil, achei ate relativamente facil, mas 'e mto decoreba...ainda nao fiz as provas de ccna, mas se forem estilo a do netacademy eh facinho sim... alias.. o conceito de facilidade vem com o conhecimento.


Cara o netacademy eh totalmente diferente da prova em si do ccna, recomendo fazer os test king e outros que sao o que se aproximam mais da prova de ccna.

falows

----------

